# picking strawberries



## mattellis2 (Apr 21, 2009)

my wife took our 15 month old girl to pick strawberries yesterday.  she did pretty well at putting them in the bucket until she figure out those shiny red things taste pretty good!  not much picking after that.

camera is just a point and shoot canon powershot.  i have been pleased with it overall.  

-matt


----------



## fussyray (Apr 21, 2009)

I hope you like it.


----------



## mattellis2 (Apr 21, 2009)

pretty nifty, ray.  photoshop is a pretty neat thing, but i gotta say i like the full color version better...i think the blurred green plants in the background add to the shot.  

-matt


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 21, 2009)

fussy , you and i were thinkin' the same !!! i like them both !!!!


----------



## Smokey (Apr 21, 2009)

mattellis2 said:


> pretty nifty, ray.  photoshop is a pretty neat thing, but i gotta say i like the full color version better...i think the blurred green plants in the background add to the shot.
> 
> -matt



Well how about this then  Hope you dont mind us playing with the picture.
Your original is a keeper for sure.
I sure do miss my daughter being that little.....fun times.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Apr 21, 2009)

Great picture either way, reminds me of being a kid and my grandma taking me to pick em. Once you figure out how good they taste that bucket doesnt get too full!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 21, 2009)

Great shots of your little girl.  Those will bring back memories in the future.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## mattellis2 (Apr 21, 2009)

one more.  she had a really big smile, but turned away at the critical moment.  she definitely has brought a lot of happiness into my life 

-matt







she also likes to help in the garden.  here, we were picking up rocks while laying out the stakes for this year's 'maters.


----------



## DRB1313 (Apr 21, 2009)

You know you have a great photo when these Gurus want to play with it.
Great shots and really nice work fellows.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Apr 21, 2009)

those are great don't get no better


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 21, 2009)

Beautiful Child!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 21, 2009)

Went through again, and I've gotta say, you did a great job capturing your childs view of the world.  I love the concentration on her face in that last photo.  She's into exploring here world.  Thanks for sharing the shots with us.

Hoss


----------



## fussyray (Apr 22, 2009)

Matt, hope you dont mind us playing with the picture one more.


----------



## leo (Apr 22, 2009)

mattellis2, ... I really enjoyed ther pics of your precious little one that you shared with us 

I like the way you choose to present them, and hope you continue to share your daughters pics with us


----------



## DocHoliday (Apr 22, 2009)

She is adorable!! Great pictures


----------



## mattellis2 (Apr 22, 2010)

a year sure does make a difference!

-matt


----------



## quinn (Apr 22, 2010)

Great shootin!Her basket does look mighty empty.


----------



## rip18 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yep, a year at that age makes a HUGE difference.  But she's still a cutie and you got some more great pix for the memory book!


----------



## Hoss (Apr 22, 2010)

Makes a difference in size, but not taste.  Looks like she still loves strawberries.  Thanks for sharing the update shot.

Hoss


----------



## JasonF (Apr 23, 2010)

Too cute!!
I hope you've got that first one on the wall!


----------



## mlbfish (Apr 23, 2010)

Just too precious. Beautiful shots. Great memories


----------



## leo (Apr 23, 2010)

She is a Doll, thanks for sharing her again


----------



## mattellis2 (Apr 8, 2011)

time for the yearly update.  my baby isn't really much of a baby any longer. 







on the upside, there are no more diapers to buy or change any longer! 

she found a friend this year:





(it is a lady bug she played with for 10 or 15 minutes if you can't make it out.)


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2011)

Matt,
You have an absolute masterpiece in this thread.  My Daughter has a Photography business based in Statesboro and she amazes me how she can edit various photos and enhance their original beauty.  I will remind her to view this thread this weekend.  Many times, I send her an email with a link to someone's thread here in the Photography Forum so that she can possibly learn from all of the nice posters here.

When I first clicked on it tonight, I thought that it was a current thread (especially since I ate some strawberries today too).  As I continued to read each post, it was then that I realized that it was started two years ago with a progressive photo make-up.  It sure made me think of my Daughter when she was about that age.  Mine is 28 now and it still seems just like yesterday that she was that small.

Your little one is absolutely beautiful and I know that she could easily be an expert in wrapping someone around her little finger.  I know from experience.

Thanks for sharing this with us because I had missed this thread in previous years.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 9, 2011)

Eagle Eye 444, great post... yep, I missed this one also.  I enjoyed the look at all the variations also, esp. the red strawberry against B&W.

Matt, you have an excellent subject and I look forward to next year's pics!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 10, 2011)

Awesome - she loves those strawberries!  Beautiful young lady!


----------



## rip18 (Apr 10, 2011)

Very cool to update this every year; and all three years are simply precious!  What a treat!


----------



## carver (Apr 10, 2011)

Hope I'm around to see her 20 year pictures


----------



## mattellis2 (May 23, 2012)

my little girl sure is getting big.  been a full year.  neat to scroll back  through the thread, and see how  she has grown and changed.


----------



## Crickett (May 23, 2012)

Awww she's still just as cute as ever!


----------



## carver (May 23, 2012)

Sweet shot,I see she still loves Strawberries.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 24, 2012)

Great thread! She's a cutie pie.


----------



## Hoss (May 24, 2012)

Neat to see how shes changed except for her taste for strawberries.

Hoss


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 24, 2012)

Purchased fresh strawberries this morning, but I won't claim to be enjoying them as much as these little ladies. Splendid photos!


----------



## Lee Woodie (May 24, 2012)

Great shots of a keepsake,scrapbook,memories. waiting for next years.


----------



## rip18 (May 25, 2012)

What a great series!  Thanks for sharing again!


----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (May 28, 2012)

Memories that will never fade. Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (May 28, 2012)

i'm no photographer.....i just like the honesty of just a plain ol' untouched pic.....unless it's a little zoom and crop...

but, danged if those that got "doctored" aren't cool as all get out....especially the one where the strawberry is red and the rest is B&W....that really jumps out and grabs you...


----------



## mattellis2 (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Apr 20, 2013)

I love this thread!


----------



## BuckMKII (Apr 20, 2013)

She surely has grown up!


----------



## carver (Apr 21, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I love this thread!



Me too!


----------

